# How to spot a fake 044 fuel pump?



## mattnsac (Jan 15, 2003)

hey, its been quite a while since Ive been on the tex but I have a buddy getting ready to buy a bosh 044 pump for his pro touring chevelle and I warned him that there are quite a few knock offs being sold but I dont exactly know how to spot the real ones from the fakes. Was hoping someone here may know what to look for tot ell if its genuine Bosch or not.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

'Made in Germany' ones are fake.

Left - Real, Right - Fake:
















fake label:








real label:








fake:








real:


----------



## mattnsac (Jan 15, 2003)

from the looks of it, the fake is darker in color, says made in germany, and also it appears the BOSCH labeling on the box runs vertically instead of horizontally. Thanks, he told me he was looking at Jaysracing and they told him the exact opposite. I told him to get it from either 034efi or USRT cause thats the only people I knew of that sold the real thing. THanks again


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I got mine from Jayracing, the're real. They've been selling 044s for a long time.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_I got mine from Jayracing, the're real. They've been selling 044s for a long time.

X2


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Norwegian-VR6)*

I bought two 044 pumps. The one im using are from here: http://shop.vems.hu/catalog/pr...61092
Its been working fine for over 2 years. But its loud as a MF!
I can bearly stand all the noise. Its wrapped in rubber and all.
I just sent VEMS a email asking them straight out what kind of pump they have sold me. Its no option for me to use a replica.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i got my twin 044's from a place called Loosebolts Motorsports. they sell on flea-bay as well. $189 apiece. and real.
the fake ones also can be spotted by 14mm inlet whereas the real one has 18mm inlet.
i did get a pair of the check valves from Jayracing, a must if you use two pumps side by side.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

hum..I wouldnt have been able to tell the difference at first hand...and even by the pics..what are the fakes..cis-e' 16v pumps?


----------

